#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Фильмы >  > > >  >  >  Грань будущего.

## Шавырин

В недалёком будущем раса инопланетян вторгается на Землю. Никакая армия в мире не может противостоять им. Майор Уильям Кейдж умирает в бою, но случается невозможное — он оказывается во временной петле. Раз за разом он попадает в один и тот же бой, сражается и умирает… снова и снова. И каждое повторяющееся сражение приближает его к разгадке того, как победить врага.



год	2014 
страна	США, Австралия 
слоган	«Живи. Умри. И снова»
режиссер	Даг Лайман
сценарий	Кристофер МакКуорри, Джез Баттеруорт, Джон-Генри Баттеруорт, ...

В главных ролях:
Том Круз
Эмили Блант
Билл Пэкстон
Брендан Глисон
Ноа Тейлор
Джонас Армстронг
Тони Вэй
Кик Гарри
Франц Драмех
Драгомир Мрсич
...

----------


## Aion

> Раскрыто всё !


В "Дне сурка", по-моему, как-то лучше раскрыто, и юмора больше, и мораль есть... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Альбина (18.07.2014), Шавырин (18.07.2014)

----------


## Шавырин

> В "Дне сурка", по-моему, как-то лучше раскрыто, и юмора больше, и мораль есть...


Согласен, "Грань будущего" - это  "День Сурка" для Поколения "П"  :Smilie:

----------

Алик (18.07.2014), Паня (18.07.2014)

----------

